# POS Clerke's .32s&w



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm sure some of you have heard of these cheap hunks of crap that aren't even worth shooting. well i have one that i got when my great aunt passed away. needless to say i don't want it, do you think a store would even take it as a trade for ammo? I imagine it would be hard to even give away...just looking for thoughts on it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Photo, please. And more information, too.
Some of these "cheap hunks of crap" have collectors' value, and are worth more than you think.


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

i wish that was the case, but i saw one on auction arms awhile back sell for 35 bucks...you cant even shoot it without getting hit with chunks of lead and from various searches ppl claim worst revolver ever made lol. the most expensive one i've seen now is $100 and supposedly back in the 70s they sold for 15 bucks. here's a pic of it above the bauer .25


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Drill the grip and make it a key fob...

At least it was free...

JeffWard


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Don't forget to spike the barrel


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry 'bout that...


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

In some localities, the city or county will buy-back old guns. Some will pay $100. That'll buy a few boxes of ammo.


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

i may have to check into that, i guess the county courthouse would be the place to call to find out...i never heard of it, but it's worth a shot.


----------

